# gas fireplace flame adjustment from proflame 2 remote



## dp03798 (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi Friends,

I have the following napoleon gas fireplace using natural gas:





						High Definition X 40 | Napoleon
					

The Napoleon High Definition X gas fireplace features a simple and sophisticated design that provides every comfort a homeowner needs to create a relaxing environment. Whether you choose contemporary ...




					napoleonfireplaces.com
				




I have it about 3 years.  Recently I noticed that I am no longer to adjust the flame height with the remote like I was able to in the beginning.

Seems to be stuck on high which gives off too much heat.   All other functionality of the remote work with no issue..ie light, ignition ...etc.

When I opened the unit I noticed the wire connected to the stepper valve appears to have broken off.  (see photos attached)This seems like the obvious issue with no longer being able to adjust the flame via remote.

Can anyone tell me where I can get the replacement wire? Reached out to Napoleon and they weren't much help. And there aren't many fireplace dealers near me.

Thanks
DP


----------



## jsiets (Nov 19, 2019)

dp03798 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have the following napoleon gas fireplace using natural gas:
> 
> ...



Need to replace the whole stepper motor 2  T 20 screws


----------



## dp03798 (Nov 20, 2019)

jsiets said:


> Need to replace the whole stepper motor 2  T 20 screws



Thank you for your response.  Can you provide a link for the exact part  that’s needed to be replaced.


----------



## jsiets (Nov 20, 2019)

According to the manual that i found online for that fireplace it says it is only replaceable as the whole valve, I would highly recomend contacting your closest napoleon dealer and verifying part numbers and fit.

Here is the link to the Manual i found https://fireplacepro.com/hdx40.html page 48 part number 35 for NG and part number 36 for LP

However all the Kozy Heat and Travis units that i have installed and worked on that are SIT 2 all have replacable stepper motors, Here is a link that i found for a stepper motor only https://www.woodstoves-fireplaces.com/sit-stepper-motor-regulator/

Need to be careful when putting the stepper on as the rubber gasket on the back side can move around a little bit


----------

